# Bluescreen



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe in relativ unregelmässigen Abständen einen Bluescreen. Es kommt nicht wirklich oft vor, vllt ein mal die Woche, aber mittlerweile nervt es. 
Den PC habe ich im Dezember zusammengebaut - mein Gedanke viel sofort auf den Corsair Valueselect DDR3 RAM. Auf dem Bluescreen zeigt er nämlich etwas mit Memory Dump an.

Ich hab gleich mal Google angeschmissen und musste feststellen, dass ich scheinbar nicht der einzige bin, der Probleme mit Corsair RAM hat.

Der Bluescreen sieht *ungefähr *so aus (dieser Screen ist *nicht *von mir):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei mir ist es auch so, dass unten "Dumping physical memory to disk" bis 100 läuft, dann startet der PC neu. Dauert nur wenige Sekunden, ich hab es bisher nicht geschafft einen Screenshot zu machen.


Meine restlichen PC Daten sind folgende:

X4 955
GTX460
Samsung F3 500GB
LG DVD
AS Rock 870 Extreme3
*Corsair 4GB Valueselect CL9 1333 DDR3*

Mein Eindruck ist, dass der Bluescreen dann kommt, wenn irgendwie viele Programme gleichzeitig laufen.
Z.B. hatte ich letztes mal einen Flash Film laufen und wollte nebenbei etwas drucken. Ich hab also den Drucker angeschaltet und ein PDF Dokument gedruckt. 2 Sekunden später kam der Bluescreen.

Auch erlebt habe ich es zweimal in WoW. Da ich WoW aber momentan nicht zocke, kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.
Ich hatte bisher sonst Hardwaremäßig keine Probleme, lief eigentlich alles wunderbar. Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es mit dem RAM zusammenhängt, weil auch Google dazu was ausspuckt. 

Diese Seite zeigt mögliche Fehler und Problemlösungen an, allerdings ist mein Bluescreen recht schnell wieder weg, so dass ich bisher nicht dazu kam zu schauen, welchen Fehlercode ich genau habe. Es dauert immer nur wenige Sekunden und der PC fährt wieder hoch... ich überlege ob ich mir ein zweites RAM Kit kaufe und den ausprobiere, weil RAM ja nicht so wahnsinnig teuer ist. Allerdings wäre ich für Technische Tipps dankbar, weil ich so vllt noch Geld sparen könnte.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Mephaistos82 (21. Februar 2011)

Windows komplett geupdated/Bios geupdated? Aber auf den ersten Blick denke auch das dass der Rambaustein ist und nicht so recht will mit den Motherboard will.


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Windows komplett geupdated/Bios geupdated? Aber auf den ersten Blick denke auch das dass der Rambaustein ist und nicht so recht will mit den Motherboard will.



Windows 7 64bit ist auf aktuellem Stand, BIOS bin ich mir nich ganz sicher, ich meine mich aber zu erinnern dass ich ein BIOS Update runtergeladen hatte.
Kann ich das BIOS Update vllt irgendwo nachschauen?

Unabhängig davon ob ich mir neuen RAM kaufe oder nicht wäre es ja sinnvoll das BIOS aktuell zu halten.

edit: Hab nachgeschaut, hab auch das aktuelle BIOS. Werde wohl um ein neues RAM Kit nicht herumkommen?!
Irgendwelche Vorschläge welcher für Stabilität bekannt ist? Corsair war mit 40 Euro der teuerste glaube ich, aber besonders stabil scheint er ja nicht zu sein. Ok das Extreme3 Board und der RAM scheinen sich nicht zu vertragen aber warum die Hersteller das nicht angeben ist mir schleierhaft. Hab es jedenfalls nicht gewusst. 

Welchen RAM könnt ihr empfehlen? Hatte an Kingston o.ä. gedacht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. Februar 2011)

liegt am Netzwerktreiber, probier es mal mit einem Update.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2011)

corsair ram ist gut. folge dem netzwerktreibertipp oder lass mal memcheck durchlaufen. vlt ist da einfach ein riegel defekt


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Netzwerktreiberupdate sagt mir leider gar nix - wie update ich den?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2011)

windows netzwerkcenter adaptereinstellungen öffnen udn gucken welche netzwerkkarte du hast
oder
auf seite vom mobohersteller gehen und neuen treiber für dein mobo runterladen
http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=870%20Extreme3&o=Win764


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Hab im Windows Netzwerk Adaptereinstellungen geguckt und da erscheint nur Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller.

Also über den läuft meine Internetverbindung. Woher bekomm ich jetzt nen Treiber für das Ding? ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> auf seite vom mobohersteller gehen und neuen treiber für dein mobo runterladen
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=870%20Extreme3&o=Win764


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Den neuesten MB Treiber hab ich aber schon... und welchen von den dort gelisteten brauche ich für den Netzwerkcontroller?


EDIT: Hab mir den Gigabit LAN dingsbums Treiber geladen, bei der Installation stand dann Realtek irgendwas... hat also wohl gepasst. Treiber wurde aktualisiert. 

Und warum soll das was mit dem RAM zutun haben? Mal sehen ob es was bringt. Bin gespannt ob der Bluescreen jetzt nochmal auftaucht.


----------



## Palimbula (21. Februar 2011)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=870%20Extreme3&cat=Specifications

--> Realtek RTL8111E heisst der Chip --> http://www.realtek.com


Allerdings halte ich es für dünnes Eis, die Bluescreens auf den Treiber des Netzwerk-Chips zurückzuführen. Ich tippe auch eher auf die Kombination von RAM und Motherboard. Mit welchen BIOS-Einstellungen wird der RAM betrieben? Herstellervorgabe oder Mainboardvorgabe?


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> http://www.asrock.co...=Specifications
> 
> --> Realtek RTL8111E heisst der Chip --> http://www.realtek.com
> 
> ...



Was genau meinste mit BIOS Einstellungen?

Ich habe im BIOS nix geändert beim Zusammenbau. 2 Module à 2 GB im Dual Channel Modus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2011)

lad dir mal auf chip cpu-z und schau im ram-tab wie der getaktet ist, screenshot


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so, dass unten "Dumping physical memory to disk" bis 100 läuft, dann startet der PC neu. Dauert nur wenige Sekunden, ich hab es bisher nicht geschafft einen Screenshot zu machen.



Nur so nebenbei, du kannst in der Systemsteuerung deaktivieren, dass dein Rechner nach einem BSOD direkt neu gestartet wird.

Mit Rechter Maustaste auf Computer ,Eigenschaften, dann auf Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen,
Bei Starten und Wiederherstellen auf Einstellungen den hacken bei 
Automatisch Neustart durchführen wegmachen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle immer Screenshots machen?  Was glaubst du, warum der ein Dump-File anlegt? Zum Spass? Dieses File, zu finden unter %SystemRoot%\Minidump kann man sich mit entsprechenden Tools anschauen und dann auch genaueres zum Fehler lesen.
Bzw. genaueres, wenn man sich auskennt, aber zumindest die Fehlermeldung an sich bekommst du schon mal raus.

Und so wird es gemacht:

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip1500/onlinefaq.php?h=tip1999.htm


----------



## skyline930 (21. Februar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, du kannst in der Systemsteuerung deaktivieren, dass dein Rechner nach einem BSOD direkt neu gestartet wird.
> 
> Mit Rechter Maustaste auf Computer ,Eigenschaften, dann auf Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen,
> Bei Starten und Wiederherstellen auf Einstellungen den hacken bei
> Automatisch Neustart durchführen wegmachen.



Genau das, und dann mach ein Foto davon, und lad das hier hoch. Die Hälfte der "Helfer" hier haben wahrscheinlich nichtmal gelesen das das Foto gar nicht deins ist. "Ungefähr" ist eine besch...eidene Angabe - Die sind alle blau und haben Text.
Außerdem würde ich mal nach Kritischen- / Fehler- / Warnung-Meldungen im Eventviewer die zum ungefähren Zeitpunkt des Absturzes kamen, u.U findet sich da was hilfreiches.


----------



## E.o.B (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

die Annahme "..mein Gedanke viel sofort auf den Corsair Valueselect DDR3 RAM. Auf dem Bluescreen zeigt er nämlich etwas mit Memory Dump an..." ist nicht korrekt. 
Ein sogenannter "Memory Dump" wird (sollte es nicht abgestellt sein) automatisch bei einem Systemabsturz erstellt um im nachhinein sehen zu können was grade im Rechner / Speicher so los war. Einfach nur ein Mittel um Fehler zu finden. Das bedeutet also nicht das dein Speicher Probleme macht.

Wichtiger ist die Zeile unter *** STOP: (.......)
Dort wird, der vermutlich letzte aktive Prozess gelistet, also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der, der Absturz verursachte. Also in deinem BEISPIELBILD wäre es NDIS.SYS also der Netzwerktreiber. Daher die Vorschläge wegen NIC-Treiberupdate

Also solltest Du beim nächsten Bluescreen genau schauen was dort steht und dann mal Tante elgoog fragen. Oder hier die Anfrage erweitern.

MfG
 EoB

 PS: Den Memory-Dump sowie eigene Neustarts kann man in den Systemeigenschaften unter Start & Wiederherstellen ändern.


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich das einigermaßen... danke für die vielen Antworten.



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> lad dir mal auf chip cpu-z und schau im ram-tab wie der getaktet ist, screenshot






 Also hier der Screenshot von CPU-Z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Und ist da etwas nicht in Ordnung?



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, du kannst in der Systemsteuerung deaktivieren, dass dein Rechner nach einem BSOD direkt neu gestartet wird.
> 
> Mit Rechter Maustaste auf Computer ,Eigenschaften, dann auf Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen,
> Bei Starten und Wiederherstellen auf Einstellungen den hacken bei
> Automatisch Neustart durchführen wegmachen.



Erledigt, danke!




Klos schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle immer Screenshots machen?  Was glaubst du, warum der ein Dump-File anlegt? Zum Spass? Dieses File, zu finden unter %SystemRoot%\Minidump kann man sich mit entsprechenden Tools anschauen und dann auch genaueres zum Fehler lesen.
> Bzw. genaueres, wenn man sich auskennt, aber zumindest die Fehlermeldung an sich bekommst du schon mal raus.
> 
> Und so wird es gemacht:
> ...



Ich habe mir WinDbg runtergeladen und den Anweisungen auf der Seite gefolgt. Wenn ich aber nun die DUMP Datei vom Absturz heute Vormittag öffnen will, zeigt er mir an, ich hätte nicht die Berechtigungen dafür. Bin aber als Admin angemeldet... jedenfalls dachte ich das. ^^


EDIT:
Jetzt scheint es zu gehen, er hat das Zeug geladen. Da stand was von "!analyze -v" eingeben. Hab ich gemacht um das Bug File zu analysieren.

Folgendes kam bei raus.


```
3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* 	*
* 	Bugcheck Analysis 	*
* 	*
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8a002126ae8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88000fa9fa9, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


OVERLAPPED_MODULE: usbaudio

READ_ADDRESS: unable to get MiSystemVaType - probably bad symbols
 fffff8a002126ae8 

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP: 
fltmgr!GetContextFromStreamList+99
fffff880`00fa9fa9 488b4820 	mov 	rcx,[rax+0x20]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80002e74ca9 to fffff80002e75740

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`009b0418 fffff800`02e74ca9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff8a0`02126ae8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`009b0420 fffff800`02e73920 : 00000000`00004800 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e81b25 00000000`000006f8 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`009b0560 fffff880`00fa9fa9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b07a0 fffff880`00fa932e : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`009b06f0 fffff880`00fa9533 : fffffa80`06aa6600 fffffa80`06aa6600 fffffa80`0395d6a8 fffffa80`06854010 : fltmgr!GetContextFromStreamList+0x99
fffff880`009b0770 fffff880`0386bed9 : fffffa80`06aa6600 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b0848 fffff880`00e8e656 : fltmgr!FltGetStreamHandleContext+0x43
fffff880`009b07a0 fffffa80`06aa6600 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b0848 fffff880`00e8e656 fffffa80`047a33f8 : stflt+0x1ed9
fffff880`009b07a8 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`009b0848 fffff880`00e8e656 fffffa80`047a33f8 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`06aa6600
fffff880`009b07b0 fffff880`009b0848 : fffff880`00e8e656 fffffa80`047a33f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffff880`009b07b8 fffff880`00e8e656 : fffffa80`047a33f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b07a0 : 0xfffff880`009b0848
fffff880`009b07c0 fffffa80`04a01950 : fffffa80`047cc5c0 fffff880`00fa9242 fffffa80`04a01950 fffffa80`047cc5c8 : atapi!AtapiHwStartIo+0x66
fffff880`009b07f0 fffffa80`047cc5c0 : fffff880`00fa9242 fffffa80`04a01950 fffffa80`047cc5c8 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`04a01950
fffff880`009b07f8 fffff880`00fa9242 : fffffa80`04a01950 fffffa80`047cc5c8 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04a01950 : 0xfffffa80`047cc5c0
fffff880`009b0800 fffff880`00faaee2 : fffffa80`04a26190 fffffa80`04a01aa0 fffffa80`04a01b08 fffffa80`068542c0 : fltmgr!FltpPerformPostCallbacks+0x392
fffff880`009b08d0 fffff880`00fab033 : fffffa80`047cc5c0 00000000`00022ee8 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04a01950 : fltmgr!FltpProcessIoCompletion+0x12
fffff880`009b0900 fffff800`02e77d26 : fffffa80`047cc8d3 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04a22000 : fltmgr!FltpPassThroughCompletion+0x53
fffff880`009b0940 fffff880`0103b8ee : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02f29001 fffffa80`047a3140 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`009b0a20 fffff800`02e77d26 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033e7156 fffffa80`043a51b0 00000000`00004000 : CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+0x1ce
fffff880`009b0aa0 fffff880`00e9f41a : 00000000`00004000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`046f4b80 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`009b0b80 fffff880`00e9f242 : fffffa80`046f4b80 fffff880`00ea1b3b fffffa80`047a3010 fffffa80`044241b0 : ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+0x62
fffff880`009b0bb0 fffff880`00e99e32 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0395d500 fffffa80`044241b0 : ataport!IdeCommonCrbCompletion+0x5a
fffff880`009b0be0 fffff880`00ea27ed : fffffa80`0395c1a0 fffffa80`046f4b80 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`046f4b80 : ataport!IdeTranslateCompletedRequest+0x236
fffff880`009b0d10 fffff880`00ea20ec : fffffa80`0395c1a0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0395c1a0 00000000`00000000 : ataport!IdeProcessCompletedRequests+0x4d5
fffff880`009b0e40 fffff800`02e80bfc : fffff880`02dd3180 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0395c050 fffffa80`0395c118 : ataport!IdePortCompletionDpc+0x1a8
fffff880`009b0f00 fffff800`02e7b865 : 000004d8`00000000 fffffa80`04726060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00ea1f44 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`009b0fb0 fffff800`02e7b67c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`05a62be0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
fltmgr!GetContextFromStreamList+99
fffff880`00fa9fa9 488b4820 	mov 	rcx,[rax+0x20]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 3

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

SYMBOL_NAME: fltmgr!GetContextFromStreamList+99

MODULE_NAME: fltmgr

IMAGE_NAME: fltmgr.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4a5bc11f

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xD1_fltmgr!GetContextFromStreamList+99

BUCKET_ID: X64_0xD1_fltmgr!GetContextFromStreamList+99

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


EDIT2:

Auf der shutdown Seite die ich im Eingangspost verlinkt habe steht zu dem Error d1 (_*DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*__*) *_folgendes:



> _*0x000000D1: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*__*
> *__Lies bitte den Online gestellten __*<a href="http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff560244%28v=VS.85%29.aspx" target="_blank"> MSDN Artikel * (Englisch)._
> 
> *
> ...



Soweit ich weiß hab ich aber alle aktuellen Treiber.
Woher weiß ich jetzt, welcher Treiber von welchem Bauteil nicht aktuell ist und welcher vllt nicht "kompatibel" ist?


----------



## OldboyX (21. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ```
> 3: kd> !analyze -v
> ...




Hast du ein USB Headset? Falls ja, dann könnte der Treiber für dessen integrierte Soundkarte das Problem für die Abstürze sein.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich schau mir das später an. Bin noch beim Arbeiten. Du kannst auch mal den Verifier anschmeißen. Google einfach mal nach "Treiber Verifier". Du kannst auf Start gehen und dann bei der Suche "Verifier" eingeben. Dann die Anwendung starten.
Wenn er dann läuft versuchen, den Bluescreen zu provozieren, falls möglich. Es erscheinen dann zusätzliche Infos, möglicherweise der Übeltäter. Da kannst du auch sehen, ob es Treiber bei dir ohne gültige Signatur gibt. Die testen, gegebenenfalls deinstallieren und nochmal testen.
Google einfach mal nach dem Tool.


----------



## Shackal (21. Februar 2011)

dieser Fehler weist normalerweise auf ein Adressen oder IRQ Problem hin und würde das mal prüfen über ereignismanager bzw über den hardware monitor ^^


----------



## Orias_ (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

die Fehlermeldung hatte ich bei meinem alten Pc auch immer. bei mir war es der USB Zyxel W-Lan Adapter.

Grüße


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hast du ein USB Headset? Falls ja, dann könnte der Treiber für dessen integrierte Soundkarte das Problem für die Abstürze sein.


 
 Ja, ich habe seit 2-3 Wochen ein neues USB Headset...

 Allerdings hatte ich laut DUMP Ordner auch vor dem Kauf des Headsets so einen Bluescreen. Kann mich nicht mehr 100%ig erinnern, aber ich glaube es war davor auch schon.





Klos schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das später an. Bin noch beim Arbeiten. Du kannst auch mal den Verifier anschmeißen. Google einfach mal nach "Treiber Verifier". Du kannst auf Start gehen und dann bei der Suche "Verifier" eingeben. Dann die Anwendung starten.
> Wenn er dann läuft versuchen, den Bluescreen zu provozieren, falls möglich. Es erscheinen dann zusätzliche Infos, möglicherweise der Übeltäter. Da kannst du auch sehen, ob es Treiber bei dir ohne gültige Signatur gibt. Die testen, gegebenenfalls deinstallieren und nochmal testen.
> Google einfach mal nach dem Tool.



 Werde mal nach dem Tool schauen, danke.




Shackal schrieb:


> dieser Fehler weist normalerweise auf ein Adressen oder IRQ Problem hin und würde das mal prüfen über ereignismanager bzw über den hardware monitor ^^



Wo finde ich den hardware Monitor bzw. Ereignismanager?



Orias_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Fehlermeldung hatte ich bei meinem alten Pc auch immer. bei mir war es der USB Zyxel W-Lan Adapter.
> 
> Grüße



W-LAN hab ich nicht, hab nur normales LAN.



EDIT:
Habe den Verifier gestartet und er zeigt mir an dass er KEINE nicht signierten Treiber findet.
Was schließe ich jetzt daraus? Hört sich doch eigentlich gut an.


----------



## Orias_ (21. Februar 2011)

Ich wette aufs Headset


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2011)

> OVERLAPPED_MODULE: usbaudio



^^
a) neue headsettreiber laden
b) nochmal auf die mobo homepage gehen und dort neue AMD all in 1 treiber ziehen

hast du das headset an nem schwarzen usb2 oder an dem blauen usb3 port?
b2) nec usb3 treiber neu ziehen udn mal am usb3 port probieren, wenn es es sonst nich klappt


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ^^
> a) neue headsettreiber laden
> b) nochmal auf die mobo homepage gehen und dort neue AMD all in 1 treiber ziehen
> 
> ...



Danke, mach ich nachher


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Habe den Verifier gestartet und er zeigt mir an dass er KEINE nicht signierten Treiber findet.
> Was schließe ich jetzt daraus? Hört sich doch eigentlich gut an.



Dann gibt es halt keine. Deswegen kann es aber trotzdem ein Treiber sein. Halte es sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich. Schön wäre es halt, wenn du während der Verifier läuft den Bluescreen reproduzieren könntest.
Dann gäbe es eventuell weitere Infos. Geh doch mal in den Verifier rein, wähle "Treiber von Liste wählen" oder so ähnlich. Dann wählst du einen Treiber aus. Suche erstmal nach "usbaudio.sys". Häkchen in Checkbox machen, fertigstellen und auf jedenfall reboot. Es folgt nun ein Test des Treibers. Wenn er dir da abschmiert, hast du deinen Übeltäter gefunden. Du kannst auch noch weitere durchgehen. Nach erfolgreichem Booten kannst du wieder in den Verifier und dir unter "Informationen über überprüfte Treiber" oder so ähnlich dann ein Protokoll laden, dass Fehler aufzeichnet. Auch kannst du mehrere Treiber wählen und dann reboot mit anschließender Auswertung des Protokolls machen. Nimm zuerst aber die "usbaudio.sys" allein zum testen.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2011)

Danke nochmal für die Tipps, werde es morgen mal testen, jetzt ist es schon zu spät


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2011)

morgen zusammen ^^

Ich hab nun heute morgen mal gestartet mit dem Verifier für den USB Audio Treiber. Und siehe da.. Bluescreen.

Problem ist nun, ich wollte den PC danach neustarten und jetzt fährt er gar nicht mehr hoch sondern bringt beim Windows 7 Logo noch einen Bluescreen mit "fltmgr.sys".

Also auch wieder "Driver is noch equal blabla" nur mit ner anderen sys.

Problem ist, ich kann nur im abgesicherten Modus starten und kann so keine Treiber installieren. Ich hab das All in One Pack nochmal gesaugt vom Mobohersteller aber kanns ja nicht installieren. 

Wie würdet ihr jetzt vorgehen?

edit:
Habe den Verifier abgeschaltet - PC fährt nun wieder normal hoch. Der Verifier scheint also 2 Bluescreens zu provozieren, sobald ich das Häkchen bei USBAudio.sys setze.
Habe jetzt erstmal den NEC USB 3.0 Treiber neuinstalliert (obwohl die Installation sagte er sei bereits drauf, habe dann reparieren gewählt) und das Headset im blauen USB3.0 Port platziert.

Hoffe das reicht zur Problemlösung jetzt erstmal. Aber was das fltmgr.sys genau zu bedeuten hat, würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Februar 2011)

gibt es vielleicht für dein headset neue treiber?


das headset an den blauen usb3 port zu stekcne ist halt nur ne naja-lösung^^ in der hoffnung das sich der headsettreiber mit dem usb controller besser versteht udn keinen bluescreen mehr erzeugt. besser wäre natürlich das problem richtig zu lösen, damit es auch an den vorgesehen usb2 ports nicht mehr auftaucht.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Problem ist nun, ich wollte den PC danach neustarten und jetzt fährt er gar nicht mehr hoch sondern bringt beim Windows 7 Logo noch einen Bluescreen mit "fltmgr.sys".
> 
> ...



fltmgr.sys ist das Filtermanagementsystem für das MS Dateisystem (nur Vista und 7 glaub ich). Steuert allerlei Sachen an beim Systemstart (unter anderem zum Beispiel den Grafiktreiber, Druckertreiber etc.) und es kann gut sein, dass es in Verbindung mit dem angeschlossenen USB Headset bzw. in Verbindung mit dem USB Controller dann einfach abschmiert. Antivirus Programme verursachen auch gerne Mal Probleme damit (Kaspersky, Norton etc.).

Lösungsvorschläge hast du eigentlich alle schon:

-Neue Treiber für USB-Controller (eventuell Teil des Motherboard-Treibers)
-Neue Treiber für das USB Headset
-Neue Firmware? Für dein USB Headset falls so etwas existiert
-USB Headset an USB 3 anschließen

Falls das alles nicht fruchtet, den Hersteller des Headsets kontaktieren oder (wenn das Headset billig war) hol dir einfach ein neues Headset. Nach Möglichkeit ein ordentliches (und wenn schon USB, dann aber mit Klinke-Kupplung dazwischen).


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps!
Also das Headset hat auf der Logitech Seite (Logitech G330 Gaming Headset) keine Treiber zum Download.

Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern dass in der Packung eine CD mit Treibern drin war. Normalerweise hebe ich solche CDs immer auf.
Also ich hab das Headset einfach reingesteckt, Windows hat irgendwelche Treiber selbst gezogen (?) und es ging sofort. Also Plug & play sozusagen.

Wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich da Treiber finden soll aber ich werde Google nochmal bemühen.


----------



## Palimbula (22. Februar 2011)

Tritt der Fehler denn auch mit einem anderen USB-Headset, an denselbem Anschluss, auf?


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Tritt der Fehler denn auch mit einem anderen USB-Headset, an denselbem Anschluss, auf?



Das weiß ich nicht weil ich vorher keins hatte und hab auch kein anderes zum testen. ^^
Ich weiß aber dass ich nach dem Kauf des Headsets glaube ich(!) mal so ein Logitech Fenster hier hatte, was aber automatisch beim einstecken des Headsets ohne jegliche CD aufpoppte. Da konnte man irgendwas updaten. Aber wenn ich auf meiner Festplatte schaue habe ich nicht mal einen Logitech Ordner, also keinerlei Treiber oder sonstige Utilities für das Headset drauf.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Februar 2011)

http://www.logitech.com/de-de/gaming/headsets/devices/5848 ?!
benutz doch einfach die klinkenstecker in die soundkarte statt usb


edit: habe gerade mal google befragt, anscheind benutzt das headset stanardmäßig immer den windows systemtreiber und es gibt keine logitech treiber dafür. also hast du keine wahl, außer auf ein windows update zu hoffen, wenn es unbedingt usb sein muss und mobotreiber update nichts bringt


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://www.logitech....ts/devices/5848 ?!
> benutz doch einfach die klinkenstecker in die soundkarte statt usb



Hehe das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben als ich das headset gesehen hab! Da das Headset ja nicht, wie die meisten usb headsets, eine eigene Soundkarte hat und deshalb den USB Port benötigen würde ich dafür auch kein USB Port "verschwenden". Man merkt eh keinen Unterschied!


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2011)

Klingt logisch, danke euch


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2011)

So nun wollte ich das Headset per Klinke anschließen (vorne am Gehäuse), hatte jedoch dann keinen Sound auf dem Headset.

Hab es dann wieder per USB3.0 hinten angeschlossen (blau).
Heute dann wieder ein Bluescreen mit fltmgr.sys.


Ich hab nochmal geschaut wegen dem AMD Allinone Treiber, aber da war nur ein Catalyst Setup drin....
Das hat doch nix mit meinem Mainboard zutun oder?


Habe nochmal gegooglet und gelesen dass man fltmc und fltmc instances im CMD eingeben soll (in der Konsole).
Wozu genau hab ich allerdings nicht verstanden. Jedenfalls kam das bei raus:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Windows\system32>fltmc

Filtername 	Anzahl von Instanzen	Höhe	Frame
----------------------------- --------------------	----	-----
sp_rsdrv2 	4 	386400 	0
avgntflt 	3 	320500 	0
luafv 	1 	135000 	0
FileInfo 	5 	45000 	0

C:\Windows\system32>fltmc instances
Filter 	Volumename 	Höhe 	Instan
zname 	Frame Volumestatus
-------------------- ------------------------------------- ------------ -----
---------------- ----- --------
sp_rsdrv2 	C: 	386400 	Insta
nce 	0
sp_rsdrv2 	386400 	Insta
nce 	0
sp_rsdrv2 	\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy16 	386400 	Insta
nce 	0
sp_rsdrv2 	\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy17 	386400 	Insta
nce 	0
avgntflt 	\Device\Mup 	320500 	avgnt
flt 	0
avgntflt 	C: 	320500 	avgnt
flt 	0
avgntflt 	320500 	avgnt
flt 	0
luafv 	C: 	135000 	luafv
 	0
FileInfo 	\Device\Mup 	45000 	FileI
nfo 	0
FileInfo 	C: 	45000 	FileI
nfo 	0
FileInfo 	45000 	FileI
nfo 	0
FileInfo 	\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy16 	45000 	FileI
nfo 	0
FileInfo 	\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy17 	45000 	FileI
nfo 	0

C:\Windows\system32>
```


Ich seh da immer das avgnt... das kommt von AntiVir wenn ich nicht irre.... die PC Spezis müssten sich mal dazu äußern ob das eine Bewandnis hat, weil wohl angeblich auch Antivirusprogramme Bluescreens beim Starten hervorrufen können.

Oldboy hat ja schon gesagt, dass es mit dem Systemstart zusammenhängt.
Grafikkartentreiber hab ich auch nochmal überprüft, hab den neuesten von Nvidia drauf.

Könnte natürlich sein dass das mit dem fltmgr.sys ein komplizierteres Problem ist, was sich eher schlecht beheben lässt.

Bin für Tipps dankbar.


edit:
Der aktuelle Bluescreen abfotografiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



edit:
Habe einen Registry Cleaner drüberlaufen lassen weil ich gelesen habe, eine zugemüllte Registry könnte auch eine Ursache des Problems sein.
Er hat einige Hundert Probleme entdeckt, bis auf 2 konnten alle gefixt werden.

Ob das jetzt mein Problem löst weiß ich allerdings immer noch nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Lösch doch mal alle USB-Treiber-Informationen. Gehe in c:\windows\system32\driverStore\ und benenne die Infcache.1 in Infcache.old um. Danach reboot. Kann sein, dass Windows dich daran hindern wird. Entweder dann den Admin-User aktivieren und versuchen, oder unter Umständen musst du das File in deinem Besitz bringen, damit dich Windows dran lässt. Das geht bei den Security-Einstellungen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Februar 2011)

Klos du wirst verhungern O.o

@TE: und du hast hinten keine klinkenbuchsen? vielleicht sind deine front-buchsen einfach nicht mit dem mainboard verbunden. mal seitenwand aufschrauben und schauen ob da ein einsames kabel mit nem 10poligen blockstecker rumhängt, das mit audio beschriftet ist und nen platz aufm mainboard hat.


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Lösch doch mal alle USB-Treiber-Informationen. Gehe in c:\windows\system32\driverStore\ und benenne die Infcache.1 in Infcache.old um. Danach reboot. Kann sein, dass Windows dich daran hindern wird. Entweder dann den Admin-User aktivieren und versuchen, oder unter Umständen musst du das File in deinem Besitz bringen, damit dich Windows dran lässt. Das geht bei den Security-Einstellungen.



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich da Schiss dass ich ihn nicht mehr hochgefahren bekomme. ^^

Hmm....




ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Klos du wirst verhungern O.o
> 
> @TE: und du hast hinten keine klinkenbuchsen? vielleicht sind deine front-buchsen einfach nicht mit dem mainboard verbunden. mal seitenwand aufschrauben und schauen ob da ein einsames kabel mit nem 10poligen blockstecker rumhängt, das mit audio beschriftet ist und nen platz aufm mainboard hat.



Hab ihn selbst zusammengebaut, sollte es also eigentlich wissen, wie peinlich. ^^
Glaube ist nicht verbunden... muss ich mal schauen, danke!

Hinten hab ich auch Klinkenbuchsen aber da hängen meine Boxen dran. Und die würd ich nicht gern abmachen.
Würde gerne Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig betreiben und im Soundmanager dann je nachdem was ich benutzen möchte, einfach auswählen.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Februar 2011)

Das kein Ton aus dem headset kommt liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an dem headset! Entweder liegt es daran, dass die front nicht angeschlossen sind oder in den Einstellung vom Audioprogramm!


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2011)

@Klos
Also hab versucht die Datei zu ändern, aber er sagt ich müsse "Administratorberechtigungen angeben".
Wenn ich auf Fortsetzen klicke, kommt "Sie müssen die erforderlichen Berechtigungen von XYZ erhalten, um Änderungen vorzunehmen".

Wo stelle ich das genau um?

Habe schon in den Eigenschaften der Datei meinem Administratorkonto alle Berechtigungen erteilt, also überall Häkchen gesetzt. 
In meinem Besitz ist es auch. Geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Geh mal in die Konsole und gib "net user administrator /active" ein, dann log dich aus und log dich mit dem admin-konto ein. Ansonsten bis heute abend warten, dann schau ich bei mir dahim mal nach.


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Geh mal in die Konsole und gib "net user administrator /active" ein, dann log dich aus und log dich mit dem admin-konto ein. Ansonsten bis heute abend warten, dann schau ich bei mir dahim mal nach.



Wenn ich das eingebe, kommt "Zugriff verweigert".
Wenn ich den PC starte, melde ich mich immer mit meinem Konto an, dass laut Benutzerkontoverwaltung auch "Administrator" ist. Hmm


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Du hast ein Konto mit Admin-Rechten. Das Admin-Konto an sich ist immer unsichtbar. Gehe in die Suche, gib cmd ein und dann klickst du da mit Rechtsklick drauf. Du startest also die Konsole mit Admin-Rechten und kannst dann in der Konsole das richtige Admin-Konto mit dem Konto aktivieren. Ziemlich strange.


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Du hast ein Konto mit Admin-Rechten. Das Admin-Konto an sich ist immer unsichtbar. Gehe in die Suche, gib cmd ein und dann klickst du da mit Rechtsklick drauf. Du startest also die Konsole mit Admin-Rechten und kannst dann in der Konsole das richtige Admin-Konto mit dem Konto aktivieren. Ziemlich strange.



Ah alles klar, danke, werde das probieren.

EDIT: So hab ich gemacht, aber die Datei umbenennen kann ich immer noch nicht. Selbe meldung erscheint. Puh


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, geht bei mir auch nicht. Aber ich konnte sie mit dem Admin-Konto löschen, nachdem ich sie in Besitz genommen habe. Kopiere sie irgendwo hin, als Backup und dann hau sie weg. Mach nen Reboot und stöpsel dein USB-Teil an.
Windows sollte nun ne neue anlegen. Nachdem alle USB-Treiber-Informationen nun weg sind, sollte auch wieder dein Logitech-Fenster auftauchen. Und dann schau mal, was passiert. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich vielleicht nochmal neue aufsetzen, bevor du dem Fehler noch ewig hinterrennst. Das macht dann einmal ein paar Stunden Arbeit und gut ist. So suchst du vielleicht noch Wochen und Monate weiter und ärgerst dich nur rum.

Mainboard-Treiber hast du ja alle aufgespielt, oder?


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, geht bei mir auch nicht. Aber ich konnte sie mit dem Admin-Konto löschen, nachdem ich sie in Besitz genommen habe. Kopiere sie irgendwo hin, als Backup und dann hau sie weg. Mach nen Reboot und stöpsel dein USB-Teil an.
> Windows sollte nun ne neue anlegen. Nachdem alle USB-Treiber-Informationen nun weg sind, sollte auch wieder dein Logitech-Fenster auftauchen. Und dann schau mal, was passiert. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich vielleicht nochmal neue aufsetzen, bevor du dem Fehler noch ewig hinterrennst. Das macht dann einmal ein paar Stunden Arbeit und gut ist. So suchst du vielleicht noch Wochen und Monate weiter und ärgerst dich nur rum.
> 
> Mainboard-Treiber hast du ja alle aufgespielt, oder?



Soweit ich weiß ja.
Wenn das mit dem neu Aufsetzen nicht immer so nervig wär. ^^
Naja, wenn ich Zeit finde mach ich das vielleicht noch.

Ansonsten probier ich das mal mit dem Backup-File. Bisher gabs ja auch keinen Bluescreen mehr. Glaube seit ich die Registry gereinigt hab.

Mal sehen wielange das noch gut geht.

*EDIT:*
So hab es jetzt gleich mal gemacht mit dem Infcache File.
Kopiert, das original gelöscht, reboot, Headset vorne in den "alten" USB Platz gesteckt, funktioniert. Allerdings weder Logitech noch sonst eine Meldung. Wenn ich das Headset anstecke nur der typische Windows Sound wenn man ein Gerät anschließt. Bisher keinerlei Treibermeldungen oder Bluescreens. Naja, mal sehen wie lang es jetzt hält. ^^

*EDIT:*
Wieder ein Bluescreen mit fltmgr.sys bei der Installation der Dragon Age 2 Demo.
Ich glaub, ich werde am WE einfach mal alles löschen und Windows komplett neuinstallieren mit allen Treibern die beim mainboard dabei waren. 
Ne andere Lösung seh ich jedenfalls momentan nicht.


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2011)

So, kleiner Push:

Habe nun die Demo nochmal versucht zu installieren und siehe da... alles funktioniert reibungslos, kein Bluescreen.
Dann habe ich Memtest nochmal eine halbe Stunde drüberlaufen lassen - keine Fehler entdeckt. Ich glaube mittlerweile, am RAM liegt es wirklich nicht. Sprich die module sind nicht defekt, was ja bei Google häufiger als mögliche Fehlerursache zu lesen ist.

Bevor ich den PC komplett neu aufsetze nochmal ein paar Fragen an die Experten:


Würde es Sinn machen - bevor ich Windows komplett neu installiere - einfach die Mainboard Treiber der beigelegten CD nochmal draufzuspielen? 
Wenn ja, muss ich die alten Treiber vorher deinstallieren? Und falls ja, wie mache ich das am besten?

Oder sollte ich doch lieber gleich Windows komplett runterputzen und neu installieren?

Danke für hilfreiche Tipps


----------



## OldboyX (24. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Würde es Sinn machen - bevor ich Windows komplett neu installiere - einfach die Mainboard Treiber der beigelegten CD nochmal draufzuspielen?
> ...



Versuchen kannst du das immer. Schaden wird keiner angerichtet und es könnte dein Problem beheben (theoretisch).

Leider ist die fltmgr.sys Bluescreen-Meldung nicht so eindeutig wie jene vom USB Audio. Da gibts alle möglichen potentiellen Quellen. Trotzdem könnte nach wie vor das Headset daran Schuld sein (oder betreibst du das mittlerweile über Klinke?).


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Versuchen kannst du das immer. Schaden wird keiner angerichtet und es könnte dein Problem beheben (theoretisch).
> 
> Leider ist die fltmgr.sys Bluescreen-Meldung nicht so eindeutig wie jene vom USB Audio. Da gibts alle möglichen potentiellen Quellen. Trotzdem könnte nach wie vor das Headset daran Schuld sein (oder betreibst du das mittlerweile über Klinke?).



Nein, kann mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass es immer noch am Headset liegt, da ich nun ausschließlich fltmgr.sys Bluescreens bekomme.
Sprich das Audio Problem scheint behoben zu sein - jedenfalls denke ich das.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2011)

Generell kannst du alle Treiber im Gerätemanager deinstallieren. Wie es ist, wenn man die Treiber einfach drüberspielt, müsste man schauen. Mag sein, dass die Installationsroutine die Treiber findet, deinstalliert und neu draufmacht.
Oder sie findet den Treiber und verzichtet deswegen auf eine Installation. Versuch es halt mal. Sicher dir deine Daten, die du nicht verlieren willst und dann probier dein Glück. Mehr als das OS völlig zu verkorksen, kann nicht passieren.
Nach der Installation kannst du auch mal bei den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen eine neue Umgebungsvariable names "*devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices"* mit dem Wert 1 anlegen. Das erzeugt nen Registry-Eintrag und im Gerätemanager solltest du dann, wenn du ausgeblendete Geräte wählst, verwahrloste nicht mehr benötigte Treiber sehen, die etwas blasser dargestellt werden. Bevor du da aber wild drauf los löscht, würde ich auch hier unbedingt ne Sicherung der dir wichtigen Daten empfehlen.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Generell kannst du alle Treiber im Gerätemanager deinstallieren. Wie es ist, wenn man die Treiber einfach drüberspielt, müsste man schauen. Mag sein, dass die Installationsroutine die Treiber findet, deinstalliert und neu draufmacht.
> Oder sie findet den Treiber und verzichtet deswegen auf eine Installation. Versuch es halt mal. Sicher dir deine Daten, die du nicht verlieren willst und dann probier dein Glück. Mehr als das OS völlig zu verkorksen, kann nicht passieren.
> Nach der Installation kannst du auch mal bei den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen eine neue Umgebungsvariable names "*devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices"* mit dem Wert 1 anlegen. Das erzeugt nen Registry-Eintrag und im Gerätemanager solltest du dann, wenn du ausgeblendete Geräte wählst, verwahrloste nicht mehr benötigte Treiber sehen, die etwas blasser dargestellt werden. Bevor du da aber wild drauf los löscht, würde ich auch hier unbedingt ne Sicherung der dir wichtigen Daten empfehlen.



Interessant, danke.
Ich hab alle Treiber die auf CD beim Mainboard dabei waren komplett neu draufgemacht. Bisher keine Fehler und keine Probleme.


----------

